# Dropsy~ Epsom salt VS aquarium salt?



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

OK, I know my betta has a 1% chance of survival (she has shown the symptom dropsy for 2 days now, and hasn't eaten for 3 days) but I would still like to try to save her....  

I hate how her symptoms came on so suddenly!!!!!!!!! I wonder whether I could have done anything @ all! I noticed a wk ago that she was getting finrot. I put her in the hospital tank with bettafix. Her behaviour was the same, constantly begging for food/active. Then 3 days later, with no warning...... dropsy..  What did I do wrong???

I have added aquarium salt/maracyn 2 to her hospital tank (2.5 gallon), and lowered the water level. I have also added some IAL to increase her comfort... 

I do have a question though: I've read online that I should be using epsom salt instead of aquarium salt and vice versa.......... What is the truth in that?


----------



## Mister Sparkle (Apr 13, 2010)

Regular salt will encourage retention and possibly cause the bloating to get worse. Epsom salt will not. If anything, epsom would probably be best.


----------



## Cyphus (May 10, 2010)

=( damn it................ bought/used the wrong type of salt


----------

